# William Russell Baltimore Bottles



## baltbottles (Mar 21, 2005)

I thought everyone mite enjoy a picture of the group of William Russell bottles from my collection. William Russell was first listed as a Root Beer Manufacturer at 22 Light Street in 1847. By 1852 he was listed as a bottler but still at the same 22 Light Street address. He was listed at this address until 1856 when he briefly partnered with Thomas Burt the firm of Russell and Burt were listed as mineral water manufacturers and bottlers of porter, and cider. Interestingly there is a rare pottery bottle marked Russell & Burt that was used during this one year partnership (if you have one Iâ€™d like to buy it). By 1857 he was listed By himself again and had moved his business to 4 Water St. Were he was listed until 1861 the last year he was in business. During the 14 years he was in business he used several different bottles for his products.

 Russell Bottles In Picture

 1 and 4 Grey Salt Glaze impressed WM. RUSSELL. in large letters
 3 impressed on blue glaze on yellowware  WM. RUSSELL. in small letters
 2 brown salt glaze impressed in blue glaze Wm. RUSSELLâ€™s on front R. BEER on back
 5 emerald green, iron pontiled, soda shape, rounded tapered lip, embossed Wm. RUSSELL 
 6 dark yellow green, iron pontil, soda shape, rounded tapered lip, embossed Wm. RUSSELL
 8 light teal green, iron pontil, soda shape, rounded tapered lip, embossed Wm. RUSSELL
 7 dark emerald green, iron pontil, early larger shape, double tapered lip, embossed Wm. RUSSELL in arch
 9 light apple green, smooth base, tapered lip, embossed Wm. RUSSELL â€“ BALT. (peened out KEACH on front shoulder)
 10 medium apple green, smooth base, tapered lip, embossed Wm. RUSSELL â€“ BALT. (peened out KEACH on front shoulder)


 Chris


----------



## BRIAN S. (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey Chris , 
 Nice ... Very nice .... grouping !
 Need any digging partners up your way ?? LOL
 You dig some killer ten pins and torps !!!
 Thank you for sharing the pics and info !  Brian


----------



## redbrass_ca (Mar 21, 2005)

Simply delightful to see a grouping from all the same company.  Have you found all these bottles while digging?

 Cheers

 Thierry G. Papion


----------



## redbrass_ca (Mar 21, 2005)

BTW your site is a real treat!.  It is very well put together and you antique bottles are simply stunning.  The shape of your hamilton bottles is quite different from the one's seen in our part of the eastern seaboard.  They actually look more like bowling pins.

 Cheers

 Thierry G. Papion


----------



## DOLANBADGER (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks for the picture and history......EXCELLENT![8D]


----------



## baltbottles (Mar 26, 2005)

HI Redbrass_ca,

 Well i've dug a few of these bought a few and traded for a few. Now if only i can find a few more []

 Chris


----------

